# 2005 26Rs Electrical Issue



## Mwilson (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone had an issue with their TT's electrical issue - We recently went camping and my battery would not hold a charge causing all of my power to go out - has anyone had a similar issue?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We are going to need more information about the battery. How old and what type is it? Also do your 12 volt systems work when connected to shore power?


----------



## Mwilson (Jan 6, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> We are going to need more information about the battery. How old and what type is it? Also do your 12 volt systems work when connected to shore power?


Put new battery in - it is a 12 volt Everstart Marine Battery wiht 690 cranking amps -. I can get things to run if I hook up to a battery charger - but if I pull that off - I have about 12 hours before the battery drains and everything dies. As for 12 volt systems - no - lights, radio, etc do not work when connected to shore power.

THanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mwilson said:


> We are going to need more information about the battery. How old and what type is it? Also do your 12 volt systems work when connected to shore power?


Put new battery in - it is a 12 volt Everstart Marine Battery wiht 690 cranking amps -. I can get things to run if I hook up to a battery charger - but if I pull that off - I have about 12 hours before the battery drains and everything dies. As for 12 volt systems - no - lights, radio, etc do not work when connected to shore power.

THanks
[/quote]

If nothing works when connected to shore power. You may have a problem with the converter. Do you have a voltage meter to check the converter output?


----------



## Mwilson (Jan 6, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> We are going to need more information about the battery. How old and what type is it? Also do your 12 volt systems work when connected to shore power?


Put new battery in - it is a 12 volt Everstart Marine Battery wiht 690 cranking amps -. I can get things to run if I hook up to a battery charger - but if I pull that off - I have about 12 hours before the battery drains and everything dies. As for 12 volt systems - no - lights, radio, etc do not work when connected to shore power.

THanks
[/quote]

If nothing works when connected to shore power. You may have a problem with the converter. Do you have a voltage meter to check the converter output?
[/quote]

Yes - I was thinking that was the issue - thanks for the feedback


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have or can download the Operating Manual for the converter it could be some help. Most converters have fuses on both the incoming 120 volt power and on the 12v output side. Many of them are fed directly from the 120 volt power panel through a conventional 3-prong plug in the back of the power panel. I had one where the plug simply vibrated out. Plugged it back in, secured it with some duct tape, and never had a problem after. I checked on my current trailer, but it is hard wired into the 120 power panel ...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Check to see if the condensation switch on the fridge didn't get turned on, it draws lots of 12 volt power. Another thing that draws power is the antenna booster if it got turned on by mistake. If those aren't the issue you'll have to try isolating the various 12 volt components to see where the powers going. Also, more details about how you were operating (dry camping, shore power, etc.) would help with the troubleshooting.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a 2007 23KRS and although things were running okay the air would pick up a voltage drop and after so many times of kicking off would have to be reset. I bottom the bottom end replacement for the converter from rv advenetures on the web for around $135.00 butcks and replaced myself. Everything is fine now.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Mwilson said:


> We are going to need more information about the battery. How old and what type is it? Also do your 12 volt systems work when connected to shore power?


Put new battery in - it is a 12 volt Everstart Marine Battery wiht 690 cranking amps -. I can get things to run if I hook up to a battery charger - but if I pull that off - I have about 12 hours before the battery drains and everything dies. As for 12 volt systems - no - lights, radio, etc do not work when connected to shore power.

THanks
[/quote]
Cranking amps don't mean a whole lot in an environment where longevity is more important. Starting or hybrid batteries will provide a lot of power for a short duration, but don't have the reserve capacity to power 12 volt systems for very long. What you should be looking for is the number of amp-hours that a battery can provide, which simply means that it can provide "x" number of amps for "y" number of hours. I'm guessing that your AC/DC converter either has a blown fuse, breaker or is just dead and is not able to charge your battery. You're getting a real-world lesson in just how many amps 12 volt systems can draw (especially light fixtures) as evidenced by the 12 hour life span of your battery.


----------

